# Mississipi shooter kills 8



## Deleted member 377734 (May 28, 2017)

Yesterday, a shooter in Lincoln county, Mississipi, shot and killed 8 people, including a sheriff's deputy, before surrendering to the police, according to the police, he shot and killed 4 people at the first scene, then 2 juvenile males at the second scene, and a male and female at the third. he also took another boy as a hostage and said his intentions were to commit " suicide by cop " .
it started when he was talking to his wife and members of her family, and their neighbors called the cops, that's when things escalated and the shooting started. according to his own words after giving himself up to the police, he wasn't fit to live, not in his own eyes or anyone else's .

the shooter was identified as Wille Cory Godbolt, 35








he also had a criminal record beforehand, being charged with the following,​■ Charged with armed robbery and aggravated assault in 2005 after he allegedly struck a man with a pistol and took his cash and jewelry;

■ In 2013, the Lincoln County Sheriff’s Office charged him with simple assault;

■ Arrested in 2015 for disorderly conduct/breach of peace and failure to comply with a request from a sheriff;

■ Arrested in 2015 for speeding, driving with a suspended license, and no proof of liability insurance by the Mississippi Highway Patrol.


His shooting spree began at around 11:30 pm.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 28, 2017)

Glad I don't live there anymore. Terrible state, tbh.


----------



## erman1337 (May 28, 2017)

Oh it's Mississippi, who cares really


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 28, 2017)

bad guys deserve to die 'u'


----------



## the_randomizer (May 28, 2017)

Another day, another murdering bastard. People like them should be exposed to radiation.


----------



## SnAQ (May 29, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> Oh it's Mississippi, who cares really


Oh it's America, who cares really 

Skickat från min F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## bicnoodle (May 29, 2017)

what a shame and i dare say that i live in this state :/


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> Oh it's America, who cares really
> 
> Skickat från min F8331 via Tapatalk


Exactly, if someone tried to give me a million dollars to move to the U.S. I'd say no. I like my society mass-murder free, thank you.


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 30, 2017)

That name though, "Wille Cory Godbolt"


----------



## LinkBlaBla (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Exactly, if someone tried to give me a million dollars to move to the U.S. I'd say no. I like my society mass-murder free, thank you.


And yet Australia is yet more dangerous to live than Usa  to compare in Usa you got mass-murder in Australia you got kangoroo-mass-murder!


8 people that nothing compare to the 1000+ children killed in middle east anyway killing freely like that is very ugly should go on electric chair.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Exactly, if someone tried to give me a million dollars to move to the U.S. I'd say no. I like my society mass-murder free, thank you.


On the subject of that, sounds like 3 guys got stabbed a few days ago defending a couple of Muslim teenagers from a white nationalist

I love my country /s


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Exactly, if someone tried to give me a million dollars to move to the U.S. I'd say no. I like my society mass-murder free, thank you.


You speak as if America is the only place this happens..? If that isn't ignorant, I don't know what is..


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> And yet Australia is yet more dangerous to live than Usa to compare in Usa you got mass-murder in Australia you got kangoroo-mass-murder!


 ?


----------



## LinkBlaBla (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> ?


It was a joke because you got lot of kangoroo even saw documentary about that....and btw yes australia more dangerous than Usa and not because of kangoroo


----------



## DKB (May 30, 2017)

The hell? Didn't hear about this at all, and I look at the news multiple times per day.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

DKB said:


> The hell? Didn't hear about this at all, and I look at the news multiple times per day.


I hadn't until someone brought it up earlier, either


----------



## MionissNio (May 30, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> It was a joke because you got lot of kangoroo even saw documentary about that....and btw yes australia more dangerous than Usa and not because of kangoroo


Black widows shrieks.....


----------



## LinkBlaBla (May 30, 2017)

MionissNio said:


> Black widows shrieks.....



?? Well apperently i was wrong Australia is peaceful in top 2 of most peaceful world the only thing that is dangerous is for traveler , and desert apperently Australia have less murderer than Canada...sorry i will research before posting next time..


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> Oh it's America, who cares really


Oh, it's Sweden... Who cares?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

It's amazing how anti-America people are.. Hm..


----------



## LinkBlaBla (May 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It's amazing how anti-America people are.. Hm..


We are not anti american people we are anti american government and political , you see in america the problem is not the people it is the Bank,government, and millitary power.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> We are not anti american people we are anti american government and political , you see in america the problem is not the people it is the Bank,government, and millitary power.



That's funny.. Cuz the way people speak heavily implies that America as a whole is the problem..


----------



## LinkBlaBla (May 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> That's funny.. Cuz the way people speak heavily implies that America as a whole is the problem..


Because they fear it in a way it is not the people fault but target them indirectly that is sadly....


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> That's funny.. Cuz the way people speak heavily implies that America as a whole is the problem..


Honestly the idea that America is inherently better than any other nation is, in my eyes, what breeds the problem, because that mentality makes it a lot easier to try and defend the nation even when there are glaring problems, which allows those problems to become normality


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Honestly the idea that America is inherently better than any other nation is, in my eyes, what breeds the problem, because that mentality makes it a lot easier to try and defend the nation even when there are glaring problems, which allows those problems to become normality



That idea spawned so long ago. You might as well keep blaming all of Germany for Hitler.. So sick of modern day mindsets being bred from hundreds of years of ignorance..


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> It was a joke because you got lot of kangoroo even saw documentary about that....and btw yes australia more dangerous than Usa and not because of kangoroo


I doubt Australia is more dangerous than the USA. Our average life expectancy is higher (which means less young people are being killed for whatever reason).

I guess kangaroos are dangerous but only to motorcycle riders and cyclists who go really fast. To cars they usually just cause massive dents :-p

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hobbledehoy899 said:


> Oh, it's Sweden... Who cares?


If you look at any ranking of countries for any metric, the Scandinavian countries are always at the top. It sounds like the best place you could hope to be born. So probably a lot of people care :-) I kind of wonder why anybody bothers to seek asylum in Australia, the UK, or the US when Sweden, Finland etc must be so much more attractive. Maybe they have really harsh immigration policies or something.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> If you look at any ranking of countries for any metric, the Scandinavian countries are always at the top. It sounds like the best place you could hope to be born. So probably a lot of people care :-)


Not true about modern Sweden, it's a rampant shit show.





LinkBlaBla said:


> We are not anti american people we are anti american government and political , you see in america the problem is not the people it is the Bank,government, and millitary power.


So yes, you _are _anti-American.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Not true about modern Sweden, it's a rampant shit show.


You're right, Sweden is actually the lowest Scandinavian country in the happiness rankings and equal with Australia. Compared to the rest of the world though, it's still pretty high!!! What about Sweden don't you like at the moment?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Happiness_Report

Edit: and did you know that Norway and Switzerland have a higher GDP per capita than the US? I thought the US was the richest country in the world (just suffering from massive inequality) but I guess not!!!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> That idea spawned so long ago. You might as well keep blaming all of Germany for Hitler.. So sick of modern day mindsets being bred from hundreds of years of ignorance..


The difference is that mindset persists today, while Germany has done everything in their power to distance themselves from fascism 

Like literally, Donald Trump being elected our president is evidence enough of what I'm saying


----------



## Greymane (May 30, 2017)

Seems like there is a new person to be used for medical trails, might as well make him useful, professors/doctors/chemists have fun.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What about Sweden don't you like at the moment?


It shares the same problem that Germany faces, the allowed lawlessness when it comes to their Islamic "refugees."


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The difference is that mindset persists today, while Germany has done everything in their power to distance themselves from fascism
> 
> Like literally, Donald Trump being elected our president is evidence enough of what I'm saying



That or we feared an act of War from a feared superpower? Trump isn't makes America so terrible. I promise you that.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 30, 2017)

LinkBlaBla said:


> It was a joke because you got lot of kangoroo even saw documentary about that....and btw yes australia more dangerous than Usa and not because of kangoroo


Apparently, Wisconsin has had issues recently with domesticated kangaroos and has set a precedence that kangaroos cannot be service animals.
http://www.wiscnews.com/bdc/news/local/article_ffabb703-8a8d-5c79-8bd0-79f012615672.html



DKB said:


> The hell? Didn't hear about this at all, and I look at the news multiple times per day.


I watched the news on television throughout the day as well and none of the major outlets so much as mentioned this.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Germany has done everything in their power to distance themselves from fascism


by treating its own population like shit.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2017)

Daily reminder that blacks are 13% of the US population, yet are responsible for over 50% of all murders. This info is from Obama's US Justice Department (is he racist, too?)

https://www.amren.com/archives/reports/the-color-of-crime-2016-revised-edition/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SuzieJoeBob said:


> I watched the news on television throughout the day as well and none of the major outlets so much as mentioned this.


That's because the shooter is black and the victims are most likely white. Can you imagine the national outrage if the races were reversed (a white shooter and 8 black victims)?


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Daily reminder that blacks are 13% of the US population, yet are responsible for over 50% of all murders. This info is from Obama's US Justice Department (is he racist, too?)
> 
> https://www.amren.com/archives/reports/the-color-of-crime-2016-revised-edition/


Only because blacks make up more of the poor's population, and poor people are more likely to commit crime. If you controlled for socio-economic status, I bet there wouldn't be any correlation. It is like saying hairdressers are more likely have given birth to children than office workers. That's because there is a much higher proportion of females who are hairdressers than office workers, and to give birth to a child you need to be female. If you compared female hairdressers to female office workers then you probably would find no correlation between being a hairdresser and having given birth to children.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> by treating its own population like shit.


... do you live in Germany?...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> That or we feared an act of War from a feared superpower? Trump isn't makes America so terrible. I promise you that.


I didn't say he was, what I was implying was that he ran on a platform of "America must be #1 at everything especially economy" (among, well... the other stuff)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ... do you live in Germany?...


No, but I make damn sure to read/watch multiple (at least four) articles about the same political news subject before forming an opinion on something. Also, I don't need to ask if _you _live in Germany, it's fucking obvious that you don't.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ... do you live in Germany?...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



America needs its citizens to make itself something worth talking about. "America is number 1" is a good motivation tool in my honest opinion. Going so far as to take it literally is a problem with the world..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> No, but I make damn sure to read/watch multiple (at least four) articles about the same political news subject before forming an opinion on something. Also, I don't need to ask if _you _live in Germany, it's fucking obvious that you don't.


I don't, my father does for literally 1/4 of the year though. I have a decent grasp of how things work over there. How exactly do they "treat their own population like shit"?


Memoir said:


> America needs its citizens to make itself something worth talking about. "America is number 1" is a good motivation tool in my honest opinion. Going so far as to take it literally is a problem with the world..


That's what _I'm _saying, too, unless I'm misunderstanding you


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I don't, my father does for literally 1/4 of the year though. I have a decent grasp of how things work over there. How exactly do they "treat their citizens like shit"?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Well, this is awkward.. Oo


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I don't, my father does for literally 1/4 of the year though. I have a decent grasp of how things work over there. How exactly do they "treat their citizens like shit"?


Is your father American too? I meant the existing German population, not people visiting (approximately three months is rather short) or the Islamic "refugees."


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Well, this is awkward.. Oo


Just to make sure we're on the same page, what I'm trying to say is something along the lines of "when the population grows up believing that their country is a world benchmark, they start letting things slide that they shouldn't because 'at least we're better than everyone else'"


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Only because blacks make up more of the poor's population, and poor people are more likely to commit crime.


Absolutely and objectively false. An easy way to understand this is, in the 1930's, many middle class whites suddenly became poor; was there a spike in poverty? Nope.



> If you controlled for socio-economic status, I bet there wouldn't be any correlation.


That's analyzed also, and the difference in crime rates still persists. Why not try actually reading the report?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Just to make sure we're on the same page, what I'm trying to say is something along the lines of "when the population grows up believing that their country is a world benchmark, they start letting things slide that they shouldn't because 'at least we're better than everyone else'"


Complacency is a common factor in today's world issues. Oo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Is your father American too? I meant the existing German population, not people visiting (approximately three months is rather short) or the Islamic "refugees."


Yes, but he has a rather diverse friend base that he stays with (yes, citizens), and 4 months consecutively every year is a rather significant period of time for cultural immersion, I'd say

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Haloman800 said:


> in the 1930's, many middle class whites suddenly became poor; was there a spike in poverty? Nope.


Wut


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yes, but he has a rather diverse friend base that he stays with (yes, citizens)


How many of them are German and not just living in Germany?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> How many of them are German and not just living in Germany?


Literally all of them dude. And you still haven't answered my question, I might be able to offer some insight one way or the other


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Literally all of them dude.


Have fun with that.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Have fun with that.


With which?


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Absolutely and objectively false. An easy way to understand this is, in the 1930's, many middle class whites suddenly became poor; was there a spike in poverty? Nope.
> 
> 
> That's analyzed also, and the difference in crime rates still persists. Why not try actually reading the report?


Did you actually read it yourself? The only mention of controls is for IQ and lifetime records of violence. Meaning that being black doesn't make you more likely to commit crime, having low IQ does. So if you take all the whites and all the blacks that have the same IQ, the crime rate will be the same as their proportion in the population. There is no control for income or any other obvious correlating factor with crime rates. Whoever wrote this report is either not very good at statistics, or IS good at statistics and wanted to portray a certain impression, due to racism, politics pushing for it, or both.



> A 2015 study of American men based on the National Longitudinal Study of Adolescent Health found that controlling for IQ and lifetime records of violence completely accounted for racial differences in arrest rates.


----------



## DinohScene (May 30, 2017)

Poor innocent people, had nothing to do with this bastard.


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 30, 2017)

Great, the america hating commie bastards are here!

For fucks sake people, murder happens everywhere, stop turning everything into a way to hate on a country.
At least no one bombs your concerts and kills children in America because of their religion.


----------



## Byokugen (May 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It's amazing how anti-America people are.. Hm..


Really?  Anti America? Your government does strange things to justify wars, the world police?
Started bombing Serbia in 1999, destroyed civilian train, killing 15 people? Bombed a freaking Hospital and a tv station 500m from my place. Used uranium depleted bombs in.a city with 450k residents. People have the right to bash your government, portraying everyone who is not an american as a terrorist. I spent a mounth in NY when people heard where I was from they started avoiding me, I even got smacked in the face with a cry "fuck you serb muslim, usa no1. .. I could go for hours about this topic, but I won't.


----------



## death360 (May 30, 2017)

With a criminal record like that how was he still running around free let alone the right to own a gun.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 30, 2017)

By the 3rd post, this devolved into cancer. Non-gaming related shit should be banned from this site. It's fucking ridiculous. If not every day, then every other day there's a post about world news, or some other political, racial, religious, sexual orientation bs that immediately turns into a shitshow. Fuck.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

death360 said:


> With a criminal record like that how was he still running around free let alone the right to own a gun.


In America they seem to encourage people to have guns. 
Have a criminal record? Great! Repeat business, have 10% off your second murder weapon!


----------



## Byokugen (May 30, 2017)

death360 said:


> With a criminal record like that how was he still running around free let alone the right to own a gun.


Blame the government. People like that need to be neutered, jailed aand forced to.watch My Little Pony  24/7


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> By the 3rd post, this devolved into cancer. Non-gaming related shit should be banned from this site. It's fucking ridiculous. If not every day, then every other day there's a post about world news, or some other political, racial, religious, sexual orientation bs that immediately turns into a shitshow. Fuck.


This is the Off-Topic Forum. If you want game-related discussion, there's heaps of forums to choose from 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pacheko17 said:


> Great, the america hating commie bastards are here!
> 
> For fucks sake people, mass-murder happens not very often in the developed world, stop turning everything into a way to hate on a country.
> At least no one bombs your concerts and kills children in America because of their religion.


 fixed


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Really?  Anti America? Your government does strange things to justify wars, the world police?
> Started bombing Serbia in 1999, destroyed civilian train, killing 15 people? Bombed a freaking Hospital and a tv station 500m from my place. Used uranium depleted bombs in.a city with 450k residents. People have the right to bash your government, portraying everyone who is not an american as a terrorist. I spent a mounth in NY when people heard where I was from they started avoiding me, I even got smacked in the face with a cry "fuck you serb muslim, usa no1. .. I could go for hours about this topic, but I won't.


Sounds like a you problem, mostly. You can't speak for a nation because of politics. It just doesn't work.

You're also talking like the American government is the only one to do such things. That's even more petty. So, yes.. Anti-america.. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Byokugen (May 30, 2017)

I said government, if I was anti US people,  it would be anlot different. I never said your government is the only one, but it's the loudest about it. So no point for ya. And I have no intention of.arguing with you over something that stupid.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

OT as hell, this thread should be about the incident and in respect of the victims, but given the stupidity and flaming ignited by a couple of insensitive comments from @erman1337 and @SnAQ I can't avoid to get in the fire.

What I mean to say is:

Dear Americans, you seem to be a little too much attention seeking.
You see, in your eyes it is black or white, one must "love America and talk beautiful things of it only", or else the only possibility is this person is an "Anti-American".
Many people don't give a crap about America, and it doesn't mean they hate or anything, they just don't care.
I would say I myself consider America an interesting place, but I pretty much don't give a fuck about it, and you will see that even when I state that I have it in a general positive view, I will get bashed now for saying I pretty much don't care about it nonetheless.

Now, sorry for the insensitive OT, and back to the topic.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 30, 2017)

This is why we need to ban video games. They're violent and cause people to do things like this.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 30, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> This is why we need to ban video games. They're violent and cause people to do things like this.


I played too much Mario this week, those mushrooms growing on my lawn are in really big danger now


----------



## Byokugen (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> I played too much Mario this week, those mushrooms growing on my lawn are in really big danger now


And this kids is how I met your mother￼￼￼￼￼￼ :-D


----------



## ov3rkill (May 30, 2017)

One Mississipi. Two Mississipi...

My condolences to the family of the victims.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> One Mississipi. Two Mississipi...
> 
> My condolences to the family of the victims.


Bad, bad... People ain't killed in Mississipi every second... I hope.


----------



## queendude (May 30, 2017)

if this would have had happened in Europe everyone would blame muslims


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 30, 2017)

Christ. Another lunatic who killed innocent people. 



hobbledehoy899 said:


> Oh, it's Sweden... Who cares?



Speaking of Sweden, whenever someone (typically a woman or a child get murdered or raped) in Sweden it becomes news but it's not really much of a shock as this has become normalised and expected of Sweden. Sweden went from being a beautiful Nordic country to a country filled with criminals and where women can't (or shouldn't) leave after dark because she risks getting raped.

What a wonderful world.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



queendude said:


> if this would have had happened in Europe everyone would blame muslims


Well, not surprisingly. Muslims have straight up said they want to takeover Europe and kill the 'infidels'.

Another terrorist attack planned and stopped in Germany: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-40096753


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> This is the Off-Topic Forum. If you want game-related discussion, there's heaps of forums to choose from
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> fixed



What counts as developed world?
The shithole Sweden?

America is one of the best places to live in the entire planet, this won't change that.
I'd much rather live in the USA than live in Australia and get knifed by a dindu.

Better internet too, get your shit together Australian ISPs.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> What counts as developed world?
> The shithole Sweden?
> 
> America is one of the best places to live in the entire planet, this won't change that.
> ...


I get blinded by the shine of the knowledge of such a globetrotter, years of experience, living all along the world, experiencing cultures and societies, such a person that carries their own knowledge and can make such statements with certainty and no place to doubt.
I suppose along your 60 years of life which have served you to develop such unquestionable knowledge you have lived along the 6 (7 according your beloved America) continents, right?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 30, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> What counts as developed world?
> The shithole Sweden?
> 
> America is one of the best places to live in the entire planet, this won't change that.
> ...



America is indeed one of the best countries in the world and in my opinion the best Western country by far. Now, between Brazil and Sweden, I'd say that Brazil is a better developed country than Sweden.

You guys have problems with favelas and gangs but still avoid having the 'innocent' 'refugees' over there (obviously they wouldn't want to live in Brazil... no welfare for them).


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> America is indeed one of the best countries in the world and in my opinion the best Western country by far. Now, between Brazil and Sweden, I'd say that Brazil is a better developed country than Sweden.
> 
> You guys have problems with favelas and gangs but still avoid having the 'innocent' 'refugees' over there (obviously they wouldn't want to live in Brazil... no welfare for them).


You don't have a clue the shithole that is Brazil, but you know what they say... ignorance is bliss.
Sure I will prefer to live in Brazil before NK, Iran, Syria, Venezuela,... well, there are worse places too. PS: And yes, Argentina is a shithole also.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 30, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> You don't have a clue the shithole that is Brazil, but you know what they say... ignorance is bliss.
> Sure I will prefer to live in Brazil before NK, Iran, Syria, Venezuela,... well, there are worse places too. PS: And yes, Argentina is a shithole also.


That's the point, there are always worse places to live in than X.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, let's allow completely guns so people can """"protect"""" themselves from the bad people       

Seriously, this is absolutely nonsense. Donald J. Trump and the NRA, sponsors of all mass shootings and taerrorist attcks around the world.


----------



## nIxx (May 30, 2017)

I love how some people have a really strange picture from Germany.
Let me tell you almost everything is fine here and most of the stuff Trump said about germany is just false (as it isn't obvious that he can't "lie" somehow).
Anyway maybe its time now for some gun controls and all the stuff that comes with it . Which doesnt mean this still could happen but why make it even easier.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, I know. Trumpist Rep. Senators tweet fake videos about a pretended 'chaos' or 'Muslim terror' in Paris while there isn't anything. That's really bullshit.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

Of course it is fine in Germany, but you can't make them understand.
I tried before, but I remember they would believe a series of out of context YouTube videos used by idiots with an agenda to propagate fake news, rather than the experience of someone that lives in the place.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's the point, there are always worse places to live in than X.



If I had a choice between Venezuela or Australia, I'll take the latter of the two, Venezuela is a shithole.  No country is perfect, it's impossible, but some aren't as bad as others.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 30, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Yeah, let's allow completely guns so people can """"protect"""" themselves from the bad people
> 
> Seriously, this is absolutely nonsense. Donald J. Trump and the NRA, sponsors of all mass shootings and taerrorist attcks around the world.


But remember Gun ownership is a prima facie right


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> But remember Gun ownership is a prima facie right


Yeah, unfortunately, the US are scotching to a text written centuries ago when the society had nothing to do with today's one. That's sad. Really, how are assault semi-automatic guns still allowed?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 30, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, the US are scotching to a text written centuries ago when the society had nothing to do with today's one. That's sad. Really, how are assault semi-automatic guns still allowed?


Well, first of all, it is within the Constitution, a right for citizens to bear arms. However, that is a weak argument since it depends on the law and as such stronger arguments exist philosophically.  The prima facie right of gun ownership is not overridden by the social harms of private gun ownership much in the same sense of how the dangers of immigration does not override the prima facie right of free immigration. Thus any attempt to restrict immigration or gun ownership is a rights violation imposed by a government and is a serious deal that should be taken care of.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Well, first of all, it is within the Constitution, a right for citizens to bear arms. However, that is a weak argument since it depends on the law and as such stronger arguments exist philosophically.  The prima facie right of gun ownership is not overridden by the social harms of private gun ownership much in the same sense of how the dangers of immigration does not override the prima facie right of free immigration. Thus any attempt to restrict immigration or gun ownership is a rights violation imposed by a government and is a serious deal that should be taken care of.


I understand the whole 2d amendment thing, and I understand that it's important for Americans. But just see the NRA. Only because of the gun makers lobbyists, they fight for absurd things. Who would a random civilian ever need a war automatic gun for anything but mass shootings? Who'd really need more than a random revolver or something? That's the real absurdity.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> America is indeed one of the best countries in the world and in my opinion the best Western country by far. Now, between Brazil and Sweden, I'd say that Brazil is a better developed country than Sweden.
> 
> You guys have problems with favelas and gangs but still avoid having the 'innocent' 'refugees' over there (obviously they wouldn't want to live in Brazil... no welfare for them).


See @Memoir this type of thing is what I'm talking about


----------



## RevPokemon (May 30, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> But just see the NRA. Only because of the gun makers lobbyists, they fight for absurd things. Who would a random civilian ever need a war automatic gun for anything but mass shootings? Who'd really need more than a random revolver or something? That's the real absurdity.


Well from that standpoint, ANY restriction is a rights violation as I stated. Now would a random Joe _need_ an AK47 or something like that? The answer is that realistically speaking it does not matter. In some sense, it would be like arguing it would be a good idea to restrict presses from releasing hateful books such as The Turner Diaries on the basis "no average Joe would read such hate filled nonsense". While that may be true, it does not mean that it is not a violation of one's rights...


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Well from that standpoint, ANY restriction is a rights violation as I stated. Now would a random Joe _need_ an AK47 or something like that? The answer is that realistically speaking it does not matter. In some sense, it would be like arguing it would be a good idea to restrict presses from releasing hateful books such as The Turner Diaries on the basis "no average Joe would read such hate filled nonsense". While that may be true, it does not mean that it is not a violation of one's rights...


And the Patriot Act?  More seriously, blindly fighting for such 'rights' without wondering if they are really valid is nonsense. If raping is allowed somewhere, would laws against that be "right restrictions?" If Americans want mass shootings to stop, modifying the law is the only way to go.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> If I had a choice between Venezuela or Australia, I'll take the latter of the two, Venezuela is a shithole.  No country is perfect, it's impossible, but some aren't as bad as others.


Well, now. Between Frankistan and Swedinstan is a tough choice. There's always the rural areas so I suppose that's something.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> In America they seem to encourage people to have guns.
> Have a criminal record? Great! Repeat business, have 10% off your second murder weapon!


yea, that's uh... that's pretty close... there aren't that many gun related restrictions for violent offenders (now don't get me wrong, there certainly are some, but unless your a convicted murderer, there's not much.)


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Well, now. Between Frankistan and Swedinstan is a tough choice. There's always the rural areas so I suppose that's something.



What? Really? Frankistan? Swedinstan? 

...

Really, I live in France, but I'd definitely choose Sweden where the system is almost perfect, people are educated and wages are very high. And there aren't commie syndicates.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> In America they seem to encourage people to have guns.
> Have a criminal record? Great! Repeat business, have 10% off your second murder weapon!


also as a side note, I'm 100% pro guns. I like guns. but there needs to be more restrictions for violent offenders AND IQ tests. Mental stability examinations wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 30, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> What? Really? Frankistan? Swedinstan?
> 
> ...
> 
> Really, I live in France, but I'd definitely choose Sweden where the system is almost perfect, people are educated and wages are very high. And there aren't commie syndicates.


Women being raped equates to a "where the system is almost perfect"? It's nowhere near perfect.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 30, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> And the Patriot Act?


That is a good example also of a major rights violator, but in some sense, the whole thing is pretty much-considered bullshit.



StarTrekVoyager said:


> More seriously, blindly fighting for such 'rights' without wondering if they are really valid is nonsense.


As I stated, the right to gun ownership is valid just as is immigration.



StarTrekVoyager said:


> If raping is allowed somewhere, would laws against that be "right restrictions?"


You are seeming to make a mistake here since I am by no means arguing legally but rather philosophically. But to answer your point, legally that would be correct as long as the area permitting rape is still intact.



StarTrekVoyager said:


> If Americans want mass shootings to stop, modifying the law is the only way to go.


Not really. Sure no one wants these shootings but one must ask if it is worth placing such restrictions on rights since it can do great harm. Like why allow certain books to be published when they can do harm? Why not spy without court orders since you need to?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> As I stated, the right to gun ownership is valid just as is immigration.


I agree. I actually do not support illegal immigration, I think people should just go the regular way, with Visas, passports and all the shit. Not to be mixed with the right of asylum, which allows people to live in a placed that is not bombed, trusted by terrorists, or attacked with sarin gas


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 30, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> also as a side note, I'm 100% pro guns. I like guns. but there needs to be more restrictions for violent offenders AND IQ tests. Mental stability examinations wouldn't hurt either.


and for the last part about IQ and mental stability, I'd like to clarify that these should be required before you receive a firearm.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Not really. Sure no one wants these shootings but one must ask if it is worth placing such restrictions on rights since it can do great harm. Like why allow certain books to be published when they can do harm? Why not spy without court orders since you need to?


Honestly I feel like if a gun licence education test was required the same way driver's ed is, it would solve so many problems without really restricting rights


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> and for the last part about IQ and mental stability, I'd like to clarify that these should be required before you receive a firearm.


^This. This. I'm perfectly for this. Pro-guns don't need to be like some at the NRA "machineguns for everyone, even mentally ill and apes, why not?"


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Honestly I feel like if a gun licence education test was required the same way driver's ed is, it would solve so many problems without really restricting rights


I think a mental heath check apon renewal of a license would be good. similar to elderly having to prove they are still capable of driving.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Honestly I feel like if a gun licence education test was required the same way driver's ed is, it would solve so many problems without really restricting rights





HamBone41801 said:


> and for the last part about IQ and mental stability, I'd like to clarify that these should be required before you receive a firearm.





StarTrekVoyager said:


> ^This. This. I'm perfectly for this. Pro-guns don't need to be like some at the NRA "machineguns for everyone, even mentally ill and apes, why not?"



By nature, it would restrict the rights of the citizens much in the same way that immigration restrictions do since it basically becomes prove the state as to why you should be granted X right. This can be especially risky since the criteria for immigration, gun ownership, and so on could be based in such a way that few could "gain" such rights.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> By nature, it would restrict the rights of the citizens much in the same way that immigration restrictions do since it basically becomes prove the state as to why you should be granted X right. This can be especially risky since the criteria for immigration, gun ownership, and so on could be based in such a way that few could "gain" such rights.


I agree that the system could be abused to that point, but don't drivers licences work the same way? you have to prove your worthy of the right to get in a machine that could kill people.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> By nature, it would restrict the rights of the citizens much in the same way that immigration restrictions do since it basically becomes prove the state as to why you should be granted X right. This can be especially risky since the criteria for immigration, gun ownership, and so on could be based in such a way that few could "gain" such rights.


There's a difference between restricting rights and regulating a potentially dangerous market so that future damage could be prevented


----------



## RevPokemon (May 30, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> I agree that the system could be abused to that point, but don't drivers licences work the same way? you have to prove your worthy of the right to get in a machine that could kill people.


Well, I think it depends on a few factor's but mostly if you view it as a license to drive or to use the infrastructure of roads. I would argue the first is a violation but not the latter...




TotalInsanity4 said:


> There's a difference between restricting rights and regulating a potentially dangerous market so that future damage could be prevented


"Let's restrict access to cigarettes since it is potentially dangerous"
"Let's restrict certain access to voting since it is potentially dangerous to have blacks vote"]

Regardless such regulations are restrictions to rights no matter what anyone says but however they are often "justified" using a subjective viewpoint.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> "Let's restrict access to cigarettes since it is potentially dangerous"
> "Let's restrict certain access to voting since it is potentially dangerous to have blacks vote"]


The first point isn't valid, since smokers mainly harm themselves. Second point... ummm... Anyways, why not restrict use for things that can only be used to kill children and innocent people in malls?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> The first point isn't valid, since smokers mainly harm themselves. Second point... ummm... Anyways, why not restrict use for things that can only be used to kill children and innocent people in malls?



So the bad guys are the only ones who have access to said weapons? Making weapons illegal to obtain will only cause people to get them illegally; illegalities never stopped people from obtaining them.

Outlaw guns, only outlaws will get them.


----------



## Heinansi (May 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It shares the same problem that Germany faces, the allowed lawlessness when it comes to their Islamic "refugees."



Dearest and highly respected Sir,

you would do well to, every once in a while, step outside your bubble of nutjob propaganda that has hijacked much of the modern conservative debate.

Yours truly,
a person that has was born, raised and is currently living in Germany.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 30, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> The first point isn't valid, since smokers mainly harm themselves.


Not always due to public smoking laws which are passed on the basis of second-hand smoke reduction.



StarTrekVoyager said:


> Second point... ummm...


Difficult but such a view was once mainsteam in America...



StarTrekVoyager said:


> Anyways, why not restrict use for things that can only be used to kill children and innocent people in malls?


Regardless such regulations are restrictions to rights no matter what anyone says but however they are often "justified" using a subjective viewpoint.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So the bad guys are the only ones who have access to said weapons? Making weapons illegal to obtain will only cause people to get them illegally; illegalities never stopped people from obtaining them.
> 
> Outlaw guns, only outlaws will get them.



I don't want to forbid guns in general. I talk about machineguns and automatic/semi-automatic weapons. Of course anyone can use a small revolver to defend himself.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> "Let's restrict access to cigarettes since it is potentially dangerous"
> "Let's restrict certain access to voting since it is potentially dangerous to have blacks vote"


That's INCREDIBLY extreme and only tangentially relevant. I say again that there's a difference between preventing people from constitutional rights and ensuring the safety of the majority of the population. No one is complaining that someone has to be trained to operate heavy machinery designed to help and can have that licence revoked, I'm flabbergasted that anyone can defend allowing someone who shows a lack of competency with a machine designed for death unrestricted access


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Well, I think it depends on a few factor's but mostly if you view it as a license to drive or to use the infrastructure of roads. I would argue the first is a violation but not the latter...



fair enough. It does seem to be a slippery slope, but there should still definitely be punishments for violent offenders in terms of owning guns.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So the bad guys are the only ones who have access to said weapons? Making weapons illegal to obtain will only cause people to get them illegally; illegalities never stopped people from obtaining them.
> 
> Outlaw guns, only outlaws will get them.


Again, we're not talking about banning guns, we're saying that there should be a mandatory education course before a licence is approved. Will people circumvent that? Of course. But having laws in place of that nature makes it easier to deal with THOSE people as well

It's not like we don't already send millions of otherwise innocent people to jail simply for possession of marijuana, anyway


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Again, we're not talking about banning guns, we're saying that there should be a mandatory education course before a licence is approved. Will people circumvent that? Of course. But having laws in place of that nature makes it easier to deal with THOSE people as well
> 
> It's not like we don't already send millions of otherwise innocent people to jail simply for possession of marijuana, anyway


but remember, marijuana is only slightly less dangerous than heroine. *sarcastic eyerole*


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 30, 2017)

Any possible motives other than stupidity?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's INCREDIBLY extreme and only tangentially relevant


Not really since both were argued on the view that the potential harm warranted restrictions of sorts. 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I say again that there's a difference between preventing people from constitutional rights and ensuring the safety of the majority of the population


Regardless it is still a restriction only argued from the point that the overall net impact is worth it. See the Pat-Riot Act that good ole Dubya passed....



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm flabbergasted that anyone can defend allowing someone who shows a lack of competency with a machine designed for death unrestricted access


As I argued, such competency is purely subjective and also the point above. Also such violent actions and ownership of violent weapons are two very separate things...


----------



## Depravo (May 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> People like them should be exposed to radiation.


And risk giving them SUPER POWERS?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> As I argued, such competency is purely subjective and also the point above. Also such violent actions and ownership of violent weapons are two very separate things...


It may be subjective to a point but it becomes pretty objective when you start leaving holes in people. And one enables the other


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 30, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> You don't have a clue the shithole that is Brazil, but you know what they say... ignorance is bliss.
> Sure I will prefer to live in Brazil before NK, Iran, Syria, Venezuela,... well, there are worse places too. PS: And yes, Argentina is a shithole also.



You think you're so smart yet you call Brazil a shithole.
Jealous boludo it seems.

Tsc tsc, you've probably never even been here.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> You think you're so smart yet you call Brazil a shithole.
> Jealous boludo it seems.
> 
> Tsc tsc, you've probably never even been here.


The last thing I would be of any South American country is jealous.

PS: And yes, I've been there.
Sorry if you can't identify your country and its living conditions for what they are, I hope you don't come across many nice "microwaved" people in your wonderful favelas.
I suppose you carry some blinding pride for your country, I do not, not for yours, not for mine, I see things for what they are.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> See @Memoir this type of thing is what I'm talking about



Saying it's one of the best countries, and saying it is THE best country are two different things.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HamBone41801 said:


> I agree that the system could be abused to that point, but don't drivers licences work the same way? you have to prove your worthy of the right to get in a machine that could kill people.


Only once... After that you take a written exam which is easy as hell in some places. I know it is here in Wyoming. So many dumbass drivers. Oh my Lord I'm glad I don't live in a big city.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 30, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Saying it's one of the best countries, and saying it is THE best country are two different things.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


"Best Western country by far"

Also, iirc if you are caught for reckless driving you can get your license suspended and have to re-certify in driver's ed (at least in Iowa)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> "Best Western country by far"
> 
> Also, iirc if you are caught for reckless driving you can get your license suspended and have to re-certify in driver's ed (at least in Iowa)


Well, circumstances pending, sure. In general, as long as you don't get busted, you can drive like an asshole all you want. There's a few thousand people here that need retested.. I guarantee that half of them will no longer be street legal.


----------



## tbb043 (May 30, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Exactly, if someone tried to give me a million dollars to move to the U.S. I'd say no. I like my society mass-murder free, thank you.



What an idiotic thing to say, like there weren't a bunch of people including children murdered at a concert in Manchester not very long ago.
Hint, not in America.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> What an idiotic thing to say, like there weren't a bunch of people including children murdered at a concert in Manchester not very long ago.
> Hint, not in America.


I suppose not in Australia either. /s


----------



## Vipera (May 30, 2017)

I can't believe how people can be racist towards the USA (that's what I assume when they say "America". It's like hating on Latvia and calling the eastern Europe a shithole).

Let's go in order:



Quantumcat said:


> Only because blacks make up more of the poor's population, and poor people are more likely to commit crime.


Forgive my skepticism but whenever a black guy gets in major trouble the majority of times he's part of a gang. I'm not sure where you live, but I haven't seen many white poor people being part of gangs. It's the toxicity of a culture that says that your gang members are the real family, that you want to shoot cops, stealing is right and they are very violent. For the uncommon whites that are like that, they are called "white trash". For black people, it's "shut up you racist pig". Instead of frowning upon this behavior, society made these thug behaviors acceptable if you have X history. A lot of successful black people don't follow this ""culture"" because they know it's not right.

I also find unacceptable how people are revealing their true selves by spitting so much on a country of 300 million people while preaching love at the same time. But what do I know, we live in a present where an armed black man gets shoot by police after a crime and people will protest and kill those cops. Where it's not ok for men to say anything bad about women but it's ok for people to treat them like objects for their religious culture. Where, if that religious culture is Christian, you are a nazi bigot because you pray for a God that doesn't exist, while the people who died for drawing Mohammed were pushing their boundaries too far for a religion that's a-ok.


Disgusting. Call me when we deported all SJWs to Africa and middle east.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Disgusting. Call me when we deported all SJWs to Africa and middle east.



Why so far, wouldn't it be easier to deport them all to New York, where most of them reside nowadays anyway? /s
Less traveling costs, you have to think efficient! /s


----------



## Vipera (May 30, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Why so far, wouldn't it be easier to deport them all to New York, where most of them reside nowadays anyway? /s
> Less traveling costs, you have to think efficient! /s


Writing /s doesn't make you smarter you know.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Writing /s doesn't make you smarter you know.


Replying that doesn't either.
Writing /s implies sarcasm. In a written form sarcasm is not easy to convey, as many paralinguistic cues are not available. I suppose you knew it, but still you reply such a stupidity, why? Don't you understand?

Well, then I will write it so you get it, I suppose you don't like short abbreviated conventions:

Why so far, wouldn't it be easier to deport them all to New York, where most of them reside nowadays anyway? (sarcasm implied)
Less traveling costs, you have to think efficient! (sarcasm implied, written in a long from so that Vipera can get it)

Happy now?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Again, we're not talking about banning guns, we're saying that there should be a mandatory education course before a licence is approved. Will people circumvent that? Of course. But having laws in place of that nature makes it easier to deal with THOSE people as well
> 
> It's not like we don't already send millions of otherwise innocent people to jail simply for possession of marijuana, anyway



The justice system in the US is a load of moneymaking BS anyway, it doesn't help anyone, it only produces more recidivists per capita if anything.  We need stricter gun laws, yes, I agree on that, people need to not be stupid when it comes to owning and using firearms.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 30, 2017)

You can take and deport all French left-wing if you want. Remember though; they want free money~


----------



## SnAQ (May 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Oh, it's Sweden... Who cares?


What does Sweden have to do with it? 

Skickat från min F8331 via Tapatalk


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 30, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> What does Sweden have to do with it?


You say that you don't care about America when Sweden (the country you claim to live in) doesn't even care about itself.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 30, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> What does Sweden have to do with it?
> 
> Skickat från min F8331 via Tapatalk


Actually, it is a reactionary reply, because someone is offended.
But, I mean, how not to be offended when 8 people were killed, the thread is about that, and you reply "Oh it's America, who cares really".
That is insensitive, you should expect people to get offended, even though Sweden really doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2017)

Not surprise. The world is like this and it is going much worse.


----------

